
Show HN: Replicating South Park Characters in chats using GPT-2 - fredliu
https://www.soulreplica.com/brodown
======
fredliu
We fine-tuned GPT-2's 774M model using all seasons' South Park scripts. The
result is a model that we can use to generate chats/conversations between
South Park characters. If you've watched the show before, the characters'
language style is extremely on point w.r.t. who they are in the show.
Depending on the initial message fed into the conversation (either random, or
from a live tweet) the conversation could sometimes be hilarious. Let us know
what you think!

------
soulreplica
Hello, creator here. Just launched today - let us know what you think!

